# TCP tahoe

## ringhiogattuso

Hi,

for didactic purposes I would like to set up a gentoo box with an early implementation of TCP (like Tahoe). In this way, using Wireshark and tcptrace, I would like to be able to plot all the parameters of the TCP communication (RTT,cwnd, etc) with an easier behavior (no window scaling, no fast retransmit, no SACK).

Is there any way to do so using gentoo?

Thanks

----------

## phajdan.jr

The earliest version of the kernel I could find was sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.4.37. If you want something older, I guess you'd have to do it manually. That should be equally easy in all distribution, although Gentoo may have some edge by being more flexible generally.

----------

## Rexilion

Look at sysctl:

```
sysctl -a
```

I'm not an expert in this, but with sysctl you can disable the stuff you requested that should not be enabled.

----------

